

Ask HN: Code Sexual Innuendo, got any?  - markcrazyhorse

Hey Everyone, I have a friend who is trying to think of some code style sexual innuendo, related to security to use on some promotional thongs she plans to give away at a conference.<p>I&#x27;ve come up with:<p>Protect your private $_SESSION;
Protect you private bytes.
Don&#x27;t let your back door become vulnerable.
Please be respectful of my private $parts.
Don&#x27;t be unwillingly injected.<p>Have you guys and girls got an better or more to add to this?<p>P.S by &#x27;friend&#x27; I do actually mean a friend :)
======
psgbg
Don't mnap (scan) my ports. My 80 is here. (?)

Your current user has the minimal privileges. Attempts to go further will be
reported. (?)

And please don't be a jerk. your P.S. is little B.S. comment.

I wish her luck.

------
roguecoder
Those aren't "sexual innuendo", they are rape jokes and unlikely to make the
company look good.

